# Holstering PT145 with Viridian Laser



## dsexton1055 (Jul 1, 2010)

Okay i find myself in a bit of a bind. I purchased the Viridian C5L laser to mount to my PT145. I love everything about the laser except that it wont fit in any holster i have tried yet.

I strongly prefer IWB holsters for concealment. Does anyone here know of a holster that will fit the 145 with a laser attached?

Here is an image of the gun with the laser attached so you would know how large it is compared to the handgun.


----------

